# Still no foal, but all the signs are there!!! with photo's



## Gucci_b (14 April 2011)

Bee is 330 days in foal, she is a maiden.  Since Sunday she has been showing many signs that she may foal early !!! So on....
 sunday evening I got her in the stable and started my foal watch with the help of CCTV  she was very very restless, tail lifting alot, pacing her stable and just very grumpy also splashes of milk down her back legs...
 Monday evening very very quite
 Tuesday morning there was wax on her teat and a little splash of milk down her leg, that evening very quite again, a bit of kicking her belly, tail lifting
 Wed evening (last night) she was a bit grumpy lots of tail swishing and lifting, pacing her stable and non stop pawing the ground for a few hours, she went to lay down 3 times, got to her knee's and got up again, she ate no hay.
And this morning we have milk down her back leg, no wax and her back end is slighty swallon and very soft rump.. Here are some photo's i took this morning when i put her out in the field... What do you think !!!!  
p.s hope I'am making sence as getting a little tired now.


----------



## chrissie1 (14 April 2011)

Just going on visual evidence although signs are there I don't think she's quite there yet.  Depends on how soft and hollow she is by her tail, and she does have tail out an angle in the one picture, that is often a good clue.  Her teats may develop as she foals, that happens too, but they aren't as pronounced yet as they could be.

I think you need matchsticks another night or two yet.  Saying which by the time you read this she'll have had it.


----------



## Gucci_b (14 April 2011)

thank you, and thanks for all the text messages very helpful


----------



## Bug2007 (14 April 2011)

Hope it comes soon for your sake, you'll be like the walking dead soon.


----------



## Gucci_b (14 April 2011)

I'm not that bad really !!!! am staying in the caravan behind the barn with CCTV with sound , t.v dvd, heating, kettle (thank god, lol) but.... the CCTV is very addictive so am nodding off about 2ish and up with the "Cock-a-doodle-doo'ing" from the chickens at 5/6ish, I have a cat nap or two when home in the day, but it's not the same, is it!!


----------



## equestrianabbie (14 April 2011)

I hope she gives birth soon before she becomes too moody and before you don't sleep a wink


----------



## Tempi (14 April 2011)

From looking at your pictures i would say another few days yet?  I'll take some pictures of Bloss tonight and we can compare - the race is on


----------



## Gucci_b (14 April 2011)

Tempi said:



			From looking at your pictures i would say another few days yet?  I'll take some pictures of Bloss tonight and we can compare - the race is on   

Click to expand...

That would be good


----------



## Spring Feather (14 April 2011)

From looking at the photos of your girl I'd say she's still a fair while away from foaling.  She doesn't look to have dropped fully yet and her bag has a lot more filling to do.  She's a sweet looking mare


----------



## MrsMagoo (14 April 2011)

Hate to break it to you but Star had us going on with this for about 2wks before actually giving birth lol...(well actually about a month if you count the fact she was running milk early).

Hang on in there.  Has the 'plug' come away yet?  Star had it all in her tail the night or so before. (cant quite remember)


----------



## Gucci_b (14 April 2011)

Thank you spring feather 
 O really B....yawn yawn yawn, I really thought last night was the night as I'm seeing a patten in her Behaviour  
well i don't mind (that much  ) K and H are on their easter holidays from school and are loving sleeping down the farm and helping with the animals and running around the fields till dusk


----------



## queenb (14 April 2011)

Hope you don't have to much longer to wait, can not wait to see all the pictures


----------



## lauren1988 (14 April 2011)

Can I join the race too please?  Until tonight Tia hadn't shown any new signs for over a week although calcium level is slightly raised tonight (not tested for 2 days). She still doesn't look the slightest bit ready though so I think you are both likley to beat us! Really hoping she has the foal before I'm back to work though fingers crossed!


----------



## Serenity087 (14 April 2011)

Doesn't quite look there to me.

And we win.  8 weeks of foal watch... thank heaven's there were three of us!!!!!


----------



## cliodhna (14 April 2011)

Im still in the race too!! Day 355 today and she could literally foal any minute. Running milk, waxing, jelly-like end, finally filled her bag fully, dropped belly...everything. Been like this since Monday, think she is just being stubborn at this stage!!! Hoping she foals soon, started watching early and am wrecked

Hope no one elses mare holds on like mine! She really hasn't read the book, she was back and forth with signs for a week and has been looking ready since monday but nothing! Fingers crossed for healthy babies for everyone excited for all the pictures!


----------



## Mugsgame (14 April 2011)

LOL!!  We're still hanging in there too!!  Bag not fantastic but has been known to foal on a walked down bag in the past - tonight her vulva is long and smooth so we're certainly 'en route' - just wonder which one 

Good luck tonight all! x


----------



## Tempi (15 April 2011)

Gucci_b - how was she last night?

I went down to the yard at 4pm yesterday and little one was doing cartwheels inside her!!! Ive never seen a foal move so much!!! I had to teach and then ride for someone so went home after that then went back again at 10pm and she was busy eating.  I stayed for an hr, nothing happening so i went home.  YO checked her again at 1am and still nothing.  No foal this morning and shes still busy stuffing her face whilst foal is break dancing inside  

This is her last night, shes holding her tail to the left all the time now and her boobs are really hot:







She actually dosent look that big in the picture, but believe me shes the size of a house!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (15 April 2011)

No foal yet... put her in the field and she is just standing there. Boobs have been hard and warm to touch for a few weeks now. She was very chilled last night.


----------



## Gucci_b (15 April 2011)

When is yr mare due.. she is lovely looking.


----------



## Tempi (15 April 2011)

Ahhhh thank you   Due on Monday.  

Shes showing a lot more signs this time, however i still think shes got about a week to go yet.  We shall see! 

Your mare definitely sounds like she is close.

This is mine in action


----------



## Gucci_b (15 April 2011)

I also think she is very close, the beauty of having cctv, you get to see a behaviour pattern   famous last words hey !!!!  Looking forward to seeing your foals photos


----------



## Tempi (15 April 2011)

I cant wait to see your piccies either   How exciting!!


----------



## Holly831 (15 April 2011)

Makes me quite sad that I haven't got any due this year!!...Both mine were covered this week so fingers crossed for two healthy foals and a bonus would be if they were due together!

Good Luck with all the foals due on here and please keep posting!! Makes me feel involved (but with full nights sleep)


----------



## Gucci_b (15 April 2011)

Bee today  shes seems very quite today, as keeps standing by the gate-way


----------



## eventrider23 (15 April 2011)

Looking more ready in that pic now!


----------



## Tempi (15 April 2011)

I was thinking that too - shes got a very definite pointy belly now.  I think tonights the night!!


----------



## kerilli (15 April 2011)

i'm no expert on this, but i think the foal's moved back more. i was told that they bulge more out to the left (near) side of the mare when they're engaged ready to be born, no doubt i'll be corrected on this if that's wrong.
i hope tonight's the night for your sake!
my girl's got a month to go, and i'm already getting excited...


----------



## Mugsgame (15 April 2011)

I've been wondering all morning if you had any joy last night!!  Fingers crossed for you in the coming hours / days!!  

What is her vulva looking like?

I think I wont be waiting THAT much longer... but who knows   !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tempi (15 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			i'm no expert on this, but i think the foal's moved back more. i was told that they bulge more out to the left (near) side of the mare when they're engaged ready to be born, no doubt i'll be corrected on this if that's wrong.
i hope tonight's the night for your sake!
my girl's got a month to go, and i'm already getting excited...
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - i noticed last night when checking Bloss that ''mini'' had shifted over to her left (near) side and i could see the definite shape (plus mini was kicking around like a team of footballers in there)   

Who is yours in foal to Kerilli?


----------



## Gucci_b (15 April 2011)

I hope so Tempi and all, that she does foal soon, because she is looking like that SHE has had enough now 
here is a photo of her vulva, taken this morning about 6 am,, she is looking quite down and out now...


----------



## RuthnMeg (15 April 2011)

10 days late, we had a filly this morning at 11.50am - very civilised!! Mare has been showing all the signs since last Saturday, so been waiting on tender hooks most of this week!! 
(photos in my thread).


----------



## Rosehip (15 April 2011)

Oooo exciting! Seri is hanging left and is pointy...but not much bag and her vulva isnt as relaxed and full as your girlie.... xx


----------



## Gucci_b (15 April 2011)

will have a look ruthnmeg  I know all mare's are different, but when they start giving you foaling signs, I guess It's just a waiting game.
Rosehip.. when is your mare due


----------



## Gucci_b (15 April 2011)

Well... she is very very grumpy   she chuffing bit me tonight, right on my side, very painfull, she has never bit.


----------



## Rosehip (15 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			will have a look ruthnmeg  I know all mare's are different, but when they start giving you foaling signs, I guess It's just a waiting game.
Rosehip.. when is your mare due 

Click to expand...

I think Im nearly there with the camping out! eek! She is 309 days today Gucci_b, Im putting pics up in a min when the have uploaded... see what you think! 
Youch, she must be grumpy if she bit you...poor you


----------



## Gucci_b (15 April 2011)

the bite brought tears to eyes....  looking forward to seeing yr pic's


----------



## chrissie1 (15 April 2011)

She must be really really peed off to do that.  That's the sort of thing I'd forgive her though at this stage, must be so full of baby she doesn't know what to do with herself.  I'm really hoping to get on here after mucking out tomorrow to find she has had it.  Colt I predict.


----------



## Gucci_b (16 April 2011)

chrissie1 still no pitter patter of foal hooves, I stayed at home last night, so had a good night sleep


----------



## chrissie1 (16 April 2011)

Oh bum!  I didn't think she'd go before the weekend, but thought maybe over the weekend so we shall see.

There's nothing like a nights sleep when you've been deprived for a while.


----------



## lauren1988 (16 April 2011)

I've been holding back from posting photos as I think I know what the replies will be - she's nowhere near ready! If anyone knows how to speed things up please let me know as I'd love the foal to be born whilst I'm on holiday and not back at work!
























(there is slightly more of a bag this photo just doesn't show it)







please excuse the colour of Tia - I will groom her later but she is still managing to get down for a good roll atm!

She's been holding her tail to the left for nearly a week now, muscles have been relaxed for almost 4 weeks and clear/yellow liquid has been appearing for over 3 weeks (only a tiny bit and pH is nowhere near high enough, still around 8. There is now a bit of calcium registering on the scale when we have tested it although not much)


----------



## lauren1988 (16 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			Well... she is very very grumpy   she chuffing bit me tonight, right on my side, very painfull, she has never bit.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! Tia went to bite me last night when I checked on her at 10pm, luckily she didn't quite get me but she ran to the back of her stable before as if to apologise! Was very chatty and sweet when she was checked on at 2am though! Glad you managed to get a good night's sleep, we decided to stay at home as well and just took it in turn to do 2 hour checks


----------



## cruiseline (16 April 2011)

lauren1988 said:



			I've been holding back from posting photos as I think I know what the replies will be - she's nowhere near ready! If anyone knows how to speed things up please let me know as I'd love the foal to be born whilst I'm on holiday and not back at work!
























(there is slightly more of a bag this photo just doesn't show it)







please excuse the colour of Tia - I will groom her later but she is still managing to get down for a good roll atm!

She's been holding her tail to the left for nearly a week now, muscles have been relaxed for almost 4 weeks and clear/yellow liquid has been appearing for over 3 weeks (only a tiny bit and pH is nowhere near high enough, still around 8. There is now a bit of calcium registering on the scale when we have tested it although not much)



Click to expand...

Lauren, how old was Tia when you bought her, the only reason I ask is that her teats, to me, do not look like a maiden mare. They have the flat broodmare look to them????

Does anyone else agree?


----------



## Rosehip (16 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			the bite brought tears to eyes....  looking forward to seeing yr pic's 

Click to expand...

Glad you got a decent sleep last night, something we are all sorely lacking as were coming to the end of lambing season here! Finish lambing and start foal watch! lol! 

Ive put piccys up btw! 

Lauren, Tia is beautiful! Seri too is holing her tail to the lef and bump is hanging left, but Tia is much more advanced in the bag dept!
Fingers crossed for you! xx

Edited to add, Cruiseline I totally agree, they do look more 'mumsy' (for want of a better word!!lol!) than most maidens Ive met x


----------



## lauren1988 (16 April 2011)

That;s interesting, having not bred before I don;t know much about the shape of teats! Tia is definately a maiden - we have known her since she was 3 and bought her when she was 6. The vet said she was a maiden when she came to scan her for the first time as she had to break the hymen.

Thankyou for your compliment about Tia, I just can;t wait for her to finally lose her winter coat! Seri looks really cute


----------



## cruiseline (16 April 2011)

lauren1988 said:



			That;s interesting, having not bred before I don;t know much about the shape of teats! Tia is definately a maiden - we have known her since she was 3 and bought her when she was 6. The vet said she was a maiden when she came to scan her for the first time as she had to break the hymen.

Thankyou for your compliment about Tia, I just can;t wait for her to finally lose her winter coat! Seri looks really cute 

Click to expand...

I would have expected them to be a little more button like  But as you know she is a maiden, then I stand corrected


----------



## Gucci_b (16 April 2011)

rosehip... there are lambs also expected on the farm, nothing to do with me... thank god  as i like my bed to much


----------



## Tempi (16 April 2011)

Still no sign Gucci_b? I just popped on to see if there was any news.

I stayed at the yard until 5am this morning and checked her every hour and nothing at all.  I thought it was going to be the night last night as she was like jelly behind and her tail was floppy and vulva open and elongated.  Now today there's nothing and she seems to have gone bk to normal.  Am going to check her at midnight tonight but don't think she will foal.


----------



## Gucci_b (17 April 2011)

Nothing.. but she passed the mucus plug yesterday and this morning she has wax on both teats and very jelly on tail end. Will pop a pic on later.


----------



## Thistle (17 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			Nothing.. but she passed the mucus plug yesterday and this morning she has wax on both teats and very jelly on tail end. Will pop a pic on later.
		
Click to expand...

Should be very soon then, probably when you are at home having breakfast!


----------



## chrissie1 (17 April 2011)

Now that sounds much more like it, the jelly end is a good sign.

I missed one having breakfast once, her owner had rung me for a chat and I said nothing overnight but she could be having it in the nursery paddock while I was having breakfast.  

She was


----------



## eventrider23 (17 April 2011)

Ooooh maybe a decent houred daytime baby!!!!

CL - interesting what you say about the teats as Saffy, even though a yearling, has quite large flat teats and if any older than a yearling anyone would say she had had a foal!


----------



## cruiseline (17 April 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			CL - interesting what you say about the teats as Saffy, even though a yearling, has quite large flat teats and if any older than a yearling anyone would say she had had a foal!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise maiden mares could have such large flat teats. I was sure Tia's looked used (for want of a better word)


----------



## eventrider23 (17 April 2011)

Yeah is really bizarre - Saffy's have only developed since she had her first season and I saw them and was shocked as she almost looks to have a tiny empty bag behind them.....just shows they are all different.


----------



## cruiseline (17 April 2011)

Actually come to think of it my little Basset Hound girl (1 year old) has just had her first season and her teats have elongated. I wonder if its to do with hormones?


----------



## eventrider23 (17 April 2011)

May well be.....


----------



## Gucci_b (17 April 2011)

well... I saw one of the sheep giving birth 9am this morning 
Here are a few pic's that i took 7ish this morning. She has lost the mucus plug yesterday, but i understand that she can still go another 7 days..

333 days in foal


----------



## Whizz105 (17 April 2011)

Fingers crossed it will be soon, as I'm sure it will xx


----------



## cliodhna (17 April 2011)

Oohh not too long now! Best of luck! Can't wait to see what pops out


----------



## Gucci_b (17 April 2011)

Thanks whizz   and everybody else   I really thought bee would have foaled last week with all the pacing, pawing, bad moods, milk !!! waxing on teats and a low p.h (when i did start testing the milk, as i don't know) goes to show you just never know and there is no such thing as a text book foaling...  or is there


----------



## Tempi (17 April 2011)

Hopefully not long to go now then.

I'm just going to see bloss in a bit. Don't think will be tonight tho


----------



## berry (17 April 2011)

Well looks like you are going to owe me a bag of carrots ! My mare is no where near by the looks of things she hasn't even got a proper bag yet!!!!!


----------



## lauren1988 (17 April 2011)

cruiseline said:



			I didn't realise maiden mares could have such large flat teats. I was sure Tia's looked used (for want of a better word) 

Click to expand...

CL this made my mum laugh!


----------



## Gucci_b (17 April 2011)

Berry, how are things.


----------



## berry (17 April 2011)

Yes good. I do think she will be at least a couple of weeks over she is too full of it to be close I think!!! She has got massive nipples bit only a tiny bag and her lady bits seem normal so I haven't started foal watch yet!!! Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too much longer x


----------



## Mugsgame (17 April 2011)

Good luck tonight Gucci!!  We're still hanging on as well... perhaps it is the sleep deprivation that is making me think my mares are mocking me this year!!


----------



## Gucci_b (18 April 2011)

Still nothing... apart from milk down the leg, quite restless again,  maybe tonight???


----------



## Whizz105 (18 April 2011)

Fingers crossed!! come on foalie!!!


----------



## chrissie1 (18 April 2011)

Well I'd have said that Sunday was about it, so I'm most put out she hasn't listened to my 'get foaling Bee' vibes.



As ever, it will come when it's ready and not before.  How are the bags under your eyes shaping up? x


----------



## Gucci_b (18 April 2011)

Thanks whizz 
chrissie1, her milk is white and all down her back legs (again, had this last week) had wax again also on both teats, am hoping tonight!!!!  
am feeling good, and getting sleep.. the caravan is o.k and having cctv with sound is fab,


----------



## Mugsgame (18 April 2011)

chrissie1 said:



			How are the bags under your eyes shaping up? x
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!  If your bags are anything like mine... they have already turned into suitcases!!    I can now safely say that sitting up combined with a 'day job' (my first experience of this!!) is not too bad... until these last days start to stretch on and on!!  Each day seems to add another month or year to your wait!!  I have now started seeing phantom foals in the straw when I open my eyes after a 'doze'!!  Especially with a mare who often foals 'early' and with an 'okay' bag - and is now almost to term and resembles Jordan in that department!!  

It will all be worth it if we have happy healthy mares and foals at the end of it - to be fair we dont have to do too much in comparison, do we!!


----------



## Gucci_b (18 April 2011)

Mugsgame, that made me laugh "seeing foals" I plated her tail in the week and the y.o checked on her and thought it was the unbilical cord and started looking for the for foal. Lol lol


----------



## chrissie1 (18 April 2011)

The times I've woken in a sort of trance and thought OMG she's foaled.

On reflection maybe it's a poo.  Common sense tells you that a foal occupies rather more floor space than the average poo but you do think it.


----------



## Tempi (19 April 2011)

How was she last night Gucci_b?

Bloss seems to be going backwards now and has less signs than she did 4 days ago.  I managed to get a full night sleep in my own bed last night which was great as YO checked her at 10pm and then midnight and she was really quiet and dozing in the corner.


----------



## hmc (19 April 2011)

My mares the same Tempi, everyhing was looking good last week and now its all disapeared! I was even starting to question whether I had imagined it all this morning.


----------



## Tempi (19 April 2011)

hmc said:



			My mares the same Tempi, everyhing was looking good last week and now its all disapeared! I was even starting to question whether I had imagined it all this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Glad its not just mine that is mocking me  Bloss even had milk last wk, now its all just clear fluid (non sticky).  Her tail was really floppy, she was very loose behind and on her quarters and now shes rock solid behind and her tail is back to normal.  Im sure she finds it all highly amusing!! When is your mare due?  Bloss is now 341 days today and the size of a house........


----------



## hmc (19 April 2011)

My girl is 333 days, she has had honey coloured was for about a month now, she was the same last week, had us all running about in shifts, tail floppy, quarters squiggy and really grumpy. Last night she had pulled everything back and was back to normal. Then when I turned her out she ran off up the field just to show me how normal she was feeling.

I think she thinks its hilarious


----------



## Gucci_b (19 April 2011)

morning..... nothing  bee has had 2 days of running milk down the legs and white wax on her teats, nice and relaxed behind.  She was a little restless last night, and when she settled she nearly fell over in her sleep, she has'nt laid down (that i have seen) for well over a week now. She will be 11 months tomorrow.


----------



## Tempi (19 April 2011)

Shes got to be soon I should think Gucci_b - hopefully tonight, will keep my fingers crossed for you  

I think until the day Bloss is dripping milk then i wont see any foalies so not going to panic (!!) until then


----------



## chrissie1 (19 April 2011)

I even switched the pc on at 6.30 before feeding this morning as was convinced there'd be foal news.  I shall have a word in her ear I think


----------



## Mugsgame (19 April 2011)

chrissie1 said:



			I even switched the pc on at 6.30 before feeding this morning as was convinced there'd be foal news.  I shall have a word in her ear I think 

Click to expand...

Pls can you share that word around a bit!!!!!  LOL!  

I too was convinced that Gucci would have foal news, so when I logged on earlier and found no post... I thought she might be having a rest after a long night with pics to follow!!


----------



## me_n_super_abby (19 April 2011)

chrissie1 said:



			I even switched the pc on at 6.30 before feeding this morning as was convinced there'd be foal news.  I shall have a word in her ear I think 

Click to expand...




Mugsgame said:



			Pls can you share that word around a bit!!!!!  LOL!  

I too was convinced that Gucci would have foal news, so when I logged on earlier and found no post... I thought she might be having a rest after a long night with pics to follow!!  

Click to expand...

ive not been on this forum long but im hooked! I only look at the breeding section. I too check every morning for foal news. I check on my blackberry whilst waking from my sleep coma every morning. I feel really sad now


----------



## Gucci_b (19 April 2011)

I too would like some foal news to tell you all    it has to be tonight surely!!!!
if not I will link up the cctv and you can all watch and wait with me  x


----------



## joeanne (19 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			I too would like some foal news to tell you all    it has to be tonight surely!!!!
if not I will link up the cctv and you can all watch and wait with me  x
		
Click to expand...

God can you imagine! Nobody would get anything done, everyone would be needing matchsticks during daylight hours and the kids would go hungry!
When Rollestone had foal cam's I got nothing done at all!!!
So how quickly can you hook it up?......


----------



## Gucci_b (20 April 2011)

No foal, and wax now gone amber colour (again) after being white for 2 days.


----------



## Tempi (20 April 2011)

I hope you are managing to get a bit of sleep in Gucci_b! Cant believe there is still no foal, how many days is she now?

Still nothing from Bloss either, shes just very very large and not liking the heat at all.  I reckon shes got at least another week to go (poor girl) but i guess you never know.  Shes 343 days today and went to 347 days last time.


----------



## chrissie1 (20 April 2011)

I think having a word in her ear isn't enough.

I going to Send The Boys Round, talk some sense into her.


----------



## micramadam (20 April 2011)

Take her for a trailer ride over a bumpy road if all else fails! LOL


----------



## Gucci_b (20 April 2011)

Bee is 11 months today, I don't mind waiting at all, but she has been showing signs that foaling could be imminent and over a week later we are still waitting,


----------



## hmc (20 April 2011)

Poor you and Bee hope to hear some excitin news soon. We had our first restless night last night but i still think my mare might be a while off. She keeps teasing me with little changes and then takes them all away again!! Good luck!


----------



## Spring Feather (20 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			Bee is 11 months today, I don't mind waiting at all, but she has been showing signs that foaling could be imminent and over a week later we are still waitting,
		
Click to expand...

I've just been looking at the photos you have been posting so I know things can look different in real life however none of your previous photos have shown signs to me that she was going to foal imminently.  The last photos you posted yesterday are showing some signs that she is heading in the right direction though.  Her belly is finally beginning to drop and her bag is starting to fill.  I still think you have quite a few days before she will foal ... unless she's a maiden (I can't remember) in which case, they are so unpredictable and can change quickly.  I can't imagine being on foal watch for as long as you have been lol!!   If I had to be on foal watch as long as you for every mare I have here I'd be turning into a zombie.  As it is, I rarely need to foal watch for longer than 1 or 2 nights per mare.


----------



## Gucci_b (20 April 2011)

lucky you spring feather  I guess once you have seen 1 foaling you know the signs a lot better   yes, she is a maiden and photo's are not always the best to judge on, are they. Have read many folk on here, have been on foal watch longer than I so am not going to moan (to much) as i really don't mind as also sleeping though the night, am just there on site so I'm closer, just in case... like you said "you never know".. do you...


----------



## Spring Feather (20 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			I guess once you have seen 1 foaling you know the signs a lot better 

Click to expand...

Nah!  I cheat   I milk test


----------



## Gucci_b (20 April 2011)

Yes. I know....


----------



## Gucci_b (20 April 2011)

Just done the milk test. P.H below 6.8, this is the lowest the p.h goes on the strip. Other is between 100/200.


----------



## dianchi (20 April 2011)

Come on Bee!


----------



## ALS (20 April 2011)

good luck. hope you have your baby soon


----------



## bumblebee_ (20 April 2011)

I've been reading throughout your thread and am waiting to hear of any news!!!  i loved doing the foal watch last year with my mare!!  good luck and keep us posted!! X


----------



## Gucci_b (22 April 2011)

Still nothing...


----------



## berry (22 April 2011)

Bloody hell bee, get a move on lol. Berry still the same no bag but is getting very soft and saggy behind. Has turned into a right grumpy cow, when grooming her yesterday she reared up and caught me with her knee right in the face!!!! I could of cried lol x


----------



## Bennions Field (22 April 2011)

Think I must be v. Lucky, teba has been a grouch all week nipping and just being really grumpy, then last night n this morning she's all over me, didn't want to go down the field, wanting a rub/groom/scratch, long may it continue

Hopefully we will all get bank holl babies, either, this one for you guys and I'd prefer it next as she'd be in the 330 day's then !


----------



## Gucci_b (22 April 2011)

berry "Ouch"  i still have the teeth marks on my side from grumpy preggy mare, & i did cry bloody hurt like hell 
monkstc01 Hopefully we will all get bank holl babies


----------



## haras (22 April 2011)

I can't believe that she is still holding on!

Hope it comes soon x


----------



## Spring Feather (22 April 2011)

Gucci, if she is now testing at below 6.2ph (which I think you said on another thread) then you should have your baby within 72 hours   This is when it gets really exciting, she's finally on the move!  Good luck!!


----------



## Gucci_b (22 April 2011)

yes.. thats as far as the test strip goes down to on the p.h. After you said that
 "you cheat"  I thought i would too


----------



## Leg_end (22 April 2011)

Fingers crossed its tonight


----------



## Tempi (22 April 2011)

Sounds like its definitely soon the Gucci_b judging by her PH levels. Might get an Easter foal?

Bloss's belly has now totally dropped now but apart from that she's no different and no milk still.


----------



## Gucci_b (23 April 2011)

Still waiting......


----------



## chrissie1 (23 April 2011)

Still checking!


----------



## alfiesmum (23 April 2011)

hurry up baby! waiting and watchin this thread for days and days, its better than any of the soaps!
get pics up as soon as bubba appears and good luck xx


----------



## Gucci_b (23 April 2011)

o.k   thank you...


----------



## Spring Feather (23 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			Still waiting......
		
Click to expand...

Tonight/small hours of tomorrow morning   That's my guess.


----------



## chrissie1 (23 April 2011)

Either that or she is waiting until the weather takes a turn for the worse.  Had one who declined in some pleasant March weather, then the night we had a blizzard she had him.  

I think she'd like to ensure you have a BH vets bill for checking them over.

I'd also like to check back here later and find something positive!


----------



## angelish (23 April 2011)

hi just thought i'd wish you and your mare luck seen as ive been nipping in and out of here the past few days hoping to see foaly pics


----------



## Gucci_b (23 April 2011)

Yes, my vet is prob looking forward to hearing from me over the bank holidays!!!!


----------



## Whizz105 (23 April 2011)

Got to be Easter foal! Come on Bee!!


----------



## mellissa (23 April 2011)

Good luck hope you are not waiting too much longer! X


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 April 2011)

Gucci-b I feel for you!  Come on the Easter Foaly!!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (24 April 2011)

No foal yet, but she did give us one hell of a fright... we was watching her on the cctv and as she was dozing off , she fell over panic.... went to check her and all seemed to be fine with her, then half an hour or so later she dozes off again and fell to her knees. she must be very tired as I haven't seen her lay down in the last 2 weeks. what can I do to help her apart from giving her an extra deep bed to cushion her falling, should it happen again.


----------



## Tempi (24 April 2011)

Oh dear poor girl sounds like shes very tired   I would do as you say and just make sure her bed is very deep apart from that I don't think there's much else you can do.  I hope she foals soon.

I'm still waiting too but Bloss just has no signs really anymore apart from her tummy dropping. Think she's got at least a week to go. She's 346 days today.


----------



## devilwoman (24 April 2011)

Hope your mare foals soon for you, I should imagine you are cream crackered x


----------



## Spring Feather (25 April 2011)

Gucci don't worry.  Many mares do this fall down stuff when they are at the very tail end of their pregnancy.  You're doing the right thing by putting lots of bedding down.  Sometimes they are right down on their knees and it can take them a few minutes to collect themselves and get back up again.  You should have your foal by tomorrow night at the latest. Hang in there girl, the end is in sight


----------



## Gucci_b (25 April 2011)

No foal   devil am o.k and sleeping quite well, so not cream nackered yet


----------



## chrissie1 (25 April 2011)

I do seriously wonder if some of the mares that are hanging on are waiting for the weather to cool down a little?  Of course we think that having a foal in warm weather is the best for everyone, but perhaps some of the mares think differently?

I find that I sleep so deeply, even if only for 15 minutes, that I can seem to keep going.


----------



## Gucci_b (25 April 2011)

I'am sleeping very well  and will prob sleep though bee giving birth...


----------



## sallyf (25 April 2011)

chrissie1 said:



			I do seriously wonder if some of the mares that are hanging on are waiting for the weather to cool down a little?  Of course we think that having a foal in warm weather is the best for everyone, but perhaps some of the mares think differently?

I find that I sleep so deeply, even if only for 15 minutes, that I can seem to keep going.
		
Click to expand...

I definately think this about the weather one of mine had been static for about a week and now its cooled she looks like she will foal today and her friend who is due a couple of days later who also stalled is moving againg since it cooled yesterday


----------



## Mugsgame (25 April 2011)

sallyf said:



			I definately think this about the weather one of mine had been static for about a week and now its cooled she looks like she will foal today and her friend who is due a couple of days later who also stalled is moving againg since it cooled yesterday
		
Click to expand...

I will third this on behalf of my mare who was 340 days on Saturday and normally goes a week or so early...  Everything looking well with her, but like you say - seemingly 'static' for the last week!

Nice and slack, very good bag, very uncomfy, wax, a bit of bag leakage... Once it cooled a bit she seems to be moving forwards again.  Coincidence?!  Not that I mind if it means all is well!  Just made me ponder a little bit, especially since she is a TB and is used to foaling in Jan/Feb in the past.

Fingers crossed for a foaling storm in the next day or two!


----------



## Gucci_b (26 April 2011)

I think tonight is the night guys????  She has woke me up with the amount of pawing she is doing.


----------



## Girlracer (26 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			I think tonight is the night guys????  She has woke me up with the amount of pawing she is doing.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as i'm awake at this hour for some un-known reason... how is she doing?


----------



## Spring Feather (26 April 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			I think tonight is the night guys????  She has woke me up with the amount of pawing she is doing.
		
Click to expand...

It should be tonight.  I've never known mares go longer once they've hit that 6.2ph.  Best of luck!


----------



## Whizz105 (26 April 2011)

She's foaled 
A handsome colt!!
Congratulations!! Xxxx


----------



## berry (26 April 2011)

Congrates, hope mum is fine. But it looks like you owe me that bag of carrots lol  x


----------

